# Just one last cast before the storm comes!!



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

A fisherman stands on a rock to surf cast in the turbulent waves kicked up by Hurricane Sandy in Montauk, New York, October 28, 2012.


----------



## wskitchen (Jun 23, 2011)

That is like a vintage Field & Stream cover photo! LOVE IT!!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I love to Surf fish but you couldn't pay me enough.


----------



## Macman (Dec 27, 1999)

A classic picture! Really great shot!


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Thats awesome! The only time im gonna get on a jetty though is if its capped of lol


----------

